# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum



## JPMC (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's this year's performance for this plant that I have had for 4 years. The first year it had two blooms; the second it had two growths and no blooms; the third year it had four growths and no blooms; and this year it has five growths and three blooms.

It lives in the back of my refrigerator from September until March and in my spare bedroom from April until August.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 6, 2011)

:clap: What devotion & it rewards you well!!! No wonder I don't have any of these!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2011)

Indoor!?! Amazing!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 7, 2011)

hey, 
very unusual form with the "downwards" petals.

INTERESTING :clap:

cheers


----------



## Dido (Apr 8, 2011)

very nice plant and color, 
like it


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Marc (Apr 10, 2011)

I like it


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful plant!


----------

